# Portsmouth/Santander 6/1/16 11.45



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi All,

Is anyone else concerned about the conditions for this crossing!!!

Can't wait to get to Spain but a tad concerned with conditions in Cornwall at present.

HELP

Mike


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

BF Twitter feed earlier today: "Morning James, yes we do expect Wednesday's sailing to go ahead without disruption but we are keeping a close eye on the weather forecast. Should it change & the crossing be affected, we will notify you ASAP by SMS and email. Fingers crossed!"

Twitter feed here: BF Twitter

Send them another tweet to get the latest - they reply pretty quickly, even though they must be pretty busy at the moment. And keep your mobile phone on in case of disruption and they'll text you. Hope it goes ok. Graham


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mike, I hope it is millpond calm for you but, if not, get some Stugeron tablets ( no prescription, from chemists or supermarkets). Take the dose suggested on the packet, starting the minute you get on the boat. 

They are brilliant and don't make you sleepy so won't interfere with driving etc.

Don't try walking around on the boat: get ready for bed and then, if things are awful,you don't even have to move around doing that but can lie down straight away. 

We had a dreadful crossing in early December but Stugeron meant that we even had a couple of meals. Totally unthinkable without them.

Hope all is well

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Just to add: if the boat is late arriving then the new( ish) aire at the marina at Santander is very easy to find, close to the port and a very good place to overnight.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I can tell you that the solent is calming down quickly. Whats its like behind the Island of Wight, i cant see. 

But the first 20 mins will be ok.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Did you get there safely Mike ? We've been watching the BF latest sailings news and it has looked a bit chaotic over the past week.

Hope all is well and you're now in Spain and not still on Portsmouth dockside !

G


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

HI,

we got there in a manner of speaking, just. Very rough and wife was in cabin for whole 24 hours with nothing to eat or drink.

Says she's never going on a cruise which was a possibility before this trip.

Still now we are on Costa Del Sol and sun is shining so all OK.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Brings a whole new meaning to Tunnel Vision.>>

cabby


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

mikenewson said:


> HI,
> .........Very rough and wife was in cabin for whole 24 hours with nothing to eat or drink. Says she's never going on a cruise which was a possibility before this trip.
> ..........


result! that'll save you a few grand :grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We did the Portsmouth - St Malo crossing last Wednesday night and it was terrible - so terrible that they cancelled the following crossing but only decided when we were part way across and the decision was made to keep going as a head sea is worse than a stern sea......

But the journey was not pleasant once outside the IoW shelter.......

MrsW took her Stugeron as normal ( two tablets to be taken two hours before and then one tablet every eight hours) and was not too bad (she got seasick in a canoe on the River Fowey.....) I was OK but a tad apprehensive about the conditions (and the dog at the stern.....).

They do cancel ferries but do not always have a large window of opportunity so it may be late.....

Dave


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Speaking to friends in the industry, the Bay of Biscay has been particularly nasty for the last month or so. 

Her description after her recent trip was "violent washing machine" .


----------

